# Back Pain after a Jump?



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Anyone ever experience this after doing a jump? I'm a beginner, and at 43 am a late starter, and not aggresive at all. Yesterday, I took this three-foot gap jump and felt a sudden pain immediately after landing (third hour of riding and doing jumps at the local trail). 

I still have pain today, but keeping a good range of motion, Ibuprofen and applied heat seems to alleviate the pain a bit. Just wondering if there's anything I can do to prevent it in the future (bend knees more, etc).


----------



## ksearsor (Feb 9, 2009)

Hey I have the same problem after a not so smooth landing on Saturday. Your muscles and such will get used to it like your legs did when you started to ride. Perhaps your back is out of alignment; try laying flat on your back and crossing one leg over the other and slowly going to the side that is crossed over. Don't keep going if it hurts though.


----------



## Rudster (Jun 25, 2008)

Preventive measures??

After you recover from the recent aches, I suggest strengthen your core muscles;
simple squats or lunge
push ups

concentrate on high reps, rather than bulk-up using weights

Stretch, prior to hitting jumps, stretch when you get home.

At our age, (50) these are the norms. Hope this helps.


----------



## danglingmanhood (Sep 16, 2005)

Did a drop on New Years day onto a decent transition and jarred my back. I think I was leaning back to much and upon landing rear suspension compressed and my ass hit the rear wheel. Next time just gotta stay centered over the bike.


----------



## crossup (May 13, 2009)

and dont worry about your age...even 61 isnt too old to be hitting the drops/jumps
so far the worst jolt I've had(after Snowshoe and Whistler even) was riding my road bike in a park over a little half inch pavement seam. Apparently my back was in the prefect position to not flex at all so the jolt had about 10x the normal effect....but since I'd never sit like that on my DH bike, I think I only have to worry about over jumping things or casing.


----------



## hazylogic (Dec 20, 2006)

bad backs suck. I'm still getting better from a motox accident last april. I miss my ktm... It takes time to recover. I'm back to hitting jumps and drops this last couple of weeks.

I would add its all about being flexible... so no working on the glamour muscles! pilates/yoga


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Whew... I thought I was the only one. This is the first time I've felt this, so that's why I'm a bit concerned. I am feeling better, and I think I'll be ready to do some XC rides tomorrow. We'll see. Keep healthy, guys.


----------



## drastic. (Nov 22, 2010)

if you bottom out, or seat is too high, that is begging to have problems w/ your back. keep your butt off the seat when jumping/landing.
how's your body positioning look?


learning to jump properly takes time. learning to do it fluidly, takes longer.

i come from a mx background (since i was 4), so my jumping style on a dh bike is similar to that of my dirt bike...i tend to run faster rear rebound, and stiffer front HSC, and let the front wheel land first. 

it allows the fork absorb the brunt of the impact, and is easier on your body. landing rear wheel first is always harsher on my body, and my wrists, in most cases.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

some questions for you

are you pedaling a lot to get to the jumps (more XC'ish) ...if so get fitted properly for your bike

if not....

you might have just jarred your back or just landed a little funky

I would start with some back stretching. Especially if it is lower back. A good one is lay flat on your back...then raise both knees until you form a pyramid. with both legs...you will feel the pressure come off your back in this position....just relax then pull one knee up to your chest for 20 seconds with other leg flat....then do other leg then both....this stretches your back.....do this 3 times a day with 2 reps and you will feel fine in most cases sooner then 3 days.

Suggest back strengthing exercises and sit ups


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

I was a bit tired by the time of the injury, so I think posture had something to do with it. I've hit this gap plenty of times and aside from bad form, I never felt any pain. 

Thanks for the tip guys... I'll incorporate them into my routine.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ron m. said:


> I was a bit tired by the time of the injury, so I think posture had something to do with it. I've hit this gap plenty of times and aside from bad form, I never felt any pain.
> 
> Thanks for the tip guys... I'll incorporate them into my routine.


I am 48 ...got to start stretching before riding...it works:thumbsup:


----------



## FastZR1 (Aug 10, 2008)

Yes stretch. I feel pain when I take drops like this too. :madman:

Crash - YouTube


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Four days after and I'm still in pain (a Tuesday night ride didn't help, of course). I ended going to doctor this afternoon and got X-rayed. No fractures seen, and the spine had normal gaps, so either I stretched my ligaments or muscles. He warned me of the potential of a prolonged rehab, and at least a month off (best case)... I'm thinking I need to be on the bike in a week. Dammit!


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ron m. said:


> Four days after and I'm still in pain (a Tuesday night ride didn't help, of course). I ended going to doctor this afternoon and got X-rayed. No fractures seen, and the spine had normal gaps, so either I stretched my ligaments or muscles. He warned me of the potential of a prolonged rehab, and at least a month off (best case)... I'm thinking I need to be on the bike in a week. Dammit!


sorry to hear...
ok....
do you pedal to trails or pedal a a lot??
where does your back hurt
did you try the stretching exercises I said in my post
is it muscle or in the joints??
have you been using ice and heat


----------



## dth656 (Feb 12, 2009)

ron m. said:


> Four days after and I'm still in pain (a Tuesday night ride didn't help, of course). I ended going to doctor this afternoon and got X-rayed. No fractures seen, and the spine had normal gaps, so either I stretched my ligaments or muscles. He warned me of the potential of a prolonged rehab, and at least a month off (best case)... I'm thinking I need to be on the bike in a week. Dammit!


ron.m---sorry to hear abt your back pain. although not directly related, here are some thoughts based on my recovery from a broken arm:

-always get a 2nd ortho opinion, or even a 3rd to fully explore all potential issues. as an example, one of my friends is an orthopedic surgeon, and thought that he tore his ACL playing bball---after an MRI, he saw that everything was ok, just swollen and tender--nothing that rest and PT couldn't fix. 
-also talk to a physical therapist, as they can offer a different perspective from the doc. look for a good one (one that takes the time to listen and understand your symptoms and how they present, and that pays attention as you do the exercises to ensure that you dont exacerbate the injury). 
-try getting a foam roller, or half roller to lie on and do exercises (as recommended by the PT). i used to think that this stuff was all crap, but after i started using a foam log to do exercises and get my shoulders and core in alignment, it reduced load on my healing arm. i'm pretty sure there are exercises targeted to lower back pain (i think i saw some in an older issue of decline magazine even)

hope this helps..


----------



## cyclelicious (Oct 7, 2008)

I'm an older rider too and only started practicing dh 2-3 years ago (I;m addicted )

Ive had my share of injuries from learning to jump etc. but I have always recovered quickly and completely in every case. In addition to all the good tips I can also add what helps me

I ride or do some form of cardio excercise daily. Prior to every ride I do a brief stretch and warm up before and I stretch afterwards. I also practice Yoga at least 3 times a week. The stretches target all areas prone to injury (back, hamstrings, neck, shoulders etc) and core strength poses are an added bonus that have heped me to continue ride.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks again, guys! I'm seriously not into doctors... would rather be within an inch of death before going to one (that must be a guy thing). I only went yesterday because I was concerned about no improvement after 4 days and I don't want to be laid off the bike stuff for too long. The good news is that no bones were broken... the doctor might just be on the conservative side in terms of his rehab assessment. 

Bob, it's my lower back that hurts. If you're asking about the DH trails, then yeah... we pedal and push a lot to get there. The post-injury ride last Tuesday was an XC ride... I actually didn't feel to much pain pedaling or standing up to pedal. No stretches that night because it hurt. Applying a heating pad seems to help a bit, and now I'm wearing a girly girdle from the doctor for extra support.

Anyhoo... good points on the 2nd and 3rd opinions. Good thing my RIVAL DH newbie buddy is a PT and can give me good tips (or maybe bad ones so I get worse... haha!). I want to do this thing as long as I can and now I realize that I have to be in tip-top shape to sustain it (I'm actually near the best shape of my life right now... but I guess that's not enough).


----------



## LaXCarp (Jul 19, 2008)

I don't think anyone has mentioned this but how is your form in landing...aka getting the landing gear down.

Through the air you should be extending your legs so they are almost fully straight by the time you land. This will allow you to squat down and absorb then force with your legs when you land. Don't rely on the suspension to take up all the force.

I would imagine you are putting too much force on your ciatic nerve/supporting muscles unnecessarily. Oh yea, do more core work too!


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

I actually don't know when I injured my back... could be during launch as the bike loaded up under my feet, or mid-air as I could have been twisting awkwardly, or landing and compressing my spine... I don't really know (I vaguely recall already being in pain mid-air). 

I have done this jump (and bigger ones) plenty of times before. I suspect my posture was bad from being tired hike-a-biking a previous trail. 

BTW, my rear travel is 9.5 inches, and I'm barely getting 7 on the landing now... this is an anthill jump compared to what the boys do here. I'm just an old fart.

Yeah, really gotta start more stretches, core conditioning and maybe even yoga (!!!). I am doing some of that already (I do dragon boat paddling three times a week) but I know I can push myself more in the conditioning part... getting old does suck.


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

sounds like your bike doesn't fit you that well and your back is in an awkward position. Can you sit relatively upright? I find that a hunched back makes you much more likely to get hurt.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

Get a foam roller. Start stretching. Get in the gym to do RACK deadlifts and squats. Start low weight, 15 pounds on each side of the barbell (75 total). Then slowly work up. Start doing road riding too. Doing extended climbs will really strengthen your back too.


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Are you clipped in? Using clips on jumps creates unnatural posture/jumping/landing positions on jumps. Also, the tip about extending the legs and being out of the saddle are accurate. Drop your seat to reinforce these concepts.


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Just some points:
* aside from being old, I'm also short (someone loves me up there). I ride a small Norco Atomik but I have to say that it's larger than I'd like. However, I do like the fact that it feels very stable and planted on the steep stuff (although I still went OTB at Bootleg... but that's because I suck too). I don't think I'm too hunched back... I did change to a negative rise direct stem because I felt too upright on the previous stem I had. 
* when on this bike, I ride flats, and the seat is fully dropped. 

Aside from better technique, I do think I need to strengthen my back more... apparently (from what I've read recently anyway), just because a person's in good shape does not mean he has a strong back... easily true in my case, since I can only do a finite amount of back extensions when I hit the gym (and the girls never check out your back for bulk and definition... haha!).


----------



## Swell Guy (Jan 20, 2005)

Are your landings harsh? If so, you need to work on technique to make it less so. Pop the jump, extend the legs on landing, use the suspension and your legs to absorb the jump. You should not be landing, imho, front or rear wheel heavy, you should stay centered on the bike. You reinforce this by cycling your suspension right before take-off and front and back should compress equally.


----------



## nobrakes2007 (Dec 8, 2010)

FastZR1 said:


> Yes stretch. I feel pain when I take drops like this too. :madman:
> 
> Crash - YouTube


Dude,

That was an epic save on something that could have been really bad. I keep watching the video, are you trying to nose tap that ladder or did you just come in to the take off too hot?


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

ron m. said:


> Just some points:
> 
> Aside from better technique, I do think I need to strengthen my back more... apparently (from what I've read recently anyway), just because a person's in good shape does not mean he has a strong back... easily true in my case, since I can only do a finite amount of back extensions.


How much can you deadlift at 10 reps?


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

Gemini2k05 said:


> How much can you deadlift at 10 reps?


Can't tell you. I almost NEVER work out my lower back. Part of that mentality is because I do ride often, I generally avoid leg exercises. A deadlift to me was partly a leg workout, so I don't do it. Now I may have to.


----------



## Gemini2k05 (Apr 19, 2005)

ron m. said:


> Can't tell you. I almost NEVER work out my lower back. Part of that mentality is because I do ride often, I generally avoid leg exercises. A deadlift to me was partly a leg workout, so I don't do it. Now I may have to.


Ya I used to not do it, I found that it was the single most helpful lift I've started doing. That's because I'm freakishly tall and had a weak back to begin with though. It feels REALLY good just in daily life to have a much stronger back though. Almost never have all those nagging sore back issues.


----------



## Ram4.0 (Jan 14, 2012)

I haven't but I usually keep the rear shock pretty plush to absorb anything too ridiculous. I run an older Fox Float R.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> sorry to hear...
> ok....
> do you pedal to trails or pedal a a lot??
> where does your back hurt
> ...


Hey Ron

answer the questions....it can help pinpoint your problems


----------



## ron m. (Aug 1, 2009)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> Hey Ron
> 
> answer the questions....it can help pinpoint your problems


I did, Bob. Even mentioned your name so you wouldn't miss it.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

ron m. said:


> I did, Bob. Even mentioned your name so you wouldn't miss it.


 sorry I missed it

so you are not feeling pain from pedaling ...that is great...means bike fit is alright....

now the bad news....you jarred/pulled it riding.....only stretching will help you now...alternate hot and cold.....cold after you ride and warm before you ride....any inversion will be dramatic help (upside down)

really look into back exercises to strengthen back...lower back injuries are just weak muscles or lifting/jaring injuries....it will hurt for a while but ice is your friend.

sidenote I see a lot of people just dropping the IBF for pain....being young you think you are invincible....but I am watching a lot of people die lately....some of it liver disease...hmm IBF's fvck up liver.....man I am old and the pain when I fall hurts more,....but it is all ice and I love it....it works...kills the pain fast....oh and usually a few beers too


----------



## freeriderB (Jan 9, 2004)

core strenthening is a must...
not only lower back, but abs too.
basically you need to be strong all over if you are riding for 3 hours at a clip. Upper body fatigue in chest, arms...can lead to fatigue and an awkward landing that does you in.

I'm not a fan of stretching personally, I seem to get better results by staying in gym shape.
...and I'm old too...45, soon to be 46.


----------



## lalocotequinta (Mar 28, 2007)

I wouldn't recommend you to lift weights, you could really screw up your back and then will have to wait for a longer recovery. I had the same problems(I'm 45) and started doing hot yoga(bikram, vinyasa) and life could not be better. You could also contact James at MTB Strength Training Systems and ask for a suggestion, you could find more info about him at Pinkbike.


----------



## gurp (Jan 20, 2004)

Pay attention to where your back hurts. I landed harsh dropping off a loading dock on a hard tail when I was in my mid-20s. Back hurt pretty bad the next day and I thought it was just muscle pain. It ached a bit for a week or two then I forgot about it. However once in awhile my back would get really sore after riding, still always thought it was just muscle pain. Last October I was doing my daily plyo workout and tweaked my back doing suicide drills. Back hurt just like it did 10 years ago; bending sucked. Problem was it took a lot longer getting better this time. Anyways finally went to a sports medicine clinic and learned I partially tore a disc years ago, and I wound up re-tearing it working out. Once you tear one it's easier to tear again in the future. Had I known about it I could have avoided certain things that stressed it. Anyways, moral of the story is if you every get "bad muscle pull" pain in your back after doing something like jumping/dropping - it's a good idea to visit a doc just in case.


----------

